# exhaust for toyota hiace



## 106800 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi

I am having trouble finding a replacement exhaust system for my campervan. Its a 1991 toyota hiace import, 2.8 litre diesel. Searching so far, the only place that said it can help is near Chesterfield and I am in Cambridge. Does anyone know where I could just buy/find the parts?

Thanks

Vito


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi VITO

Have a look at this thread may be of use

exhaust

Bill


----------



## 106800 (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks Bill I will try them.


----------

